# Anyone ever try Taste of the Wild Dog Food



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anyone try their golden on taste of the wild dog food? It has no grain and no by-product. It comes in 3 different flavors, I am trying Savannah on the wild waterfowl flavor and she seems to love it. It has vegetables & fruit in it also. I am trying to get her on a diet without some much grain and by-product. After last year dog food recall I am always worried on what I put these guys on. My other golden Dakota has weight problems so I am trying to find sometime to put him on. The Taste of the Wild doesn't have a dog food for weight management. Any suggestion on what I could put him on?
Thanks!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i tried that with Sam once and during his transition from his old food, he did ok, and once it hit 75% TOTW/25% old food, he refused to eat for 3 days... so i immediately went a bought a bag of Timberwolf Ocean Blue (which was very similar to the TOTW fish formula) and he scarfed it right down. Dunno why he turned his nose up at the TOTW food?


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

I tried it on My Golden Star
She liked it but I too went back
To Timber Wolf food after she finished the small bag
that I bought her.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I never heard of Timberwolf, does it not have grain and byproducts also?


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Go to ( www.timberwolforganics.com ) and check it out
No Byproducts
They have a couple formulas that are grain free.

I think it is a great food.
Like I said my Golden Girl has been on it for 2 years with no problems.

It was recommend to me 2 years ago by a person on another forum
called Chat Golden's.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama thought it was ok but loves the Timberwolf Ocean blue. He likes almost all the flavors of Timberwolf except the lamb.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought about switching to timberwolf but heard that they recently changed the formulas without advertising it?

at any rate, i have 2 dogs that i just put on taste of the wild, and they go nuts over it... i mean crazy, let's dance for mom til she puts the bowl down, nutz. their coats are great, they are healthy. i have to watch shadow's weight, so sometimes I just cut his kibble ever so little, or suplement with salt free green beans.

if you are interested in trying taste of the wild, you can call them and they will send you free samples.

oh yea, they are part of diamond foods, but in speaking with them, they strongly assured me that the taste of the wild products were not part of any of the recall, totally different processing plant.

good luck.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee has b een on Taste Of The Wild High Prairie (bison, deer, fish, sweet ptatoes, etc, etc, NO GRAIN for about 6 weeks and she LOVES it. I had read several different articles about grain not being good for dog with arthritis. Even tho she isn't showing signs of it at age 8 1/2, i know she is bound to have some in those knees of hers (luxting patella operated on at age 16 months, other knee 14 months later.

Also, she has more energy than before. I can't sweat it is the food, maybe a combo of the food, blood pressure tabs (she has been on them about 9 months, tho) and baby apsrin every toher day (she has an enlarged heart chamber)

At first i was a little concerned about it being made by Diamond, but I think Diamond is being extra careful these days after the recalls. Their problem was with bad grain and this has no grain at all. I would be more leary of TimberWolf. When several on the all breed forum tried to contact them to find out where their food was made, they wouldn't tell. Said they didn't want their formula getting out, being copies. BUT THEN WE FIND they had changed their formula and had not made it public, not even on the bags. Many were upset over this because they thought they were feeding a certain list of ingredients and found several things had been added, others deleted.

A couple of companies had bragged that all their ingredeints came from right here in America--until the gluton recall and they had to pull their feed. i can't remember which ones that was.

But, KayCee will be starting her 3rd 30lb bag of Taste of the Wild in a week or so and i am very happy with it.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

My dogs will soon be on Taste of the Wild--the fish one. I've been feeding Timberwolf for almost a year but Berr is allergic to alfalfa meal (and corn, wheat, rye, and barley) and while he does terrific on the Dakota Bison, the lastest price increase was the last straw. I am not spending $61 a bag when I have another choice out there.  Other than the price, I really like Timberwolf. All of the dogs have done very well on it -- nice thick velvety shiny coats, no eye gunk, no ear problems. And I've found that they maintain a good weight on it too. I hoping Taste of the Wild agrees with them as well :crossfing


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a FYI......for those who want to know where Timberwolf is now made (it USED to be made in the Diamond plant, but they moved last year).........it's made by Chenango Valley Pet Foods in Sherburne, NY, who was impacted by this most recent flurry of recalls.

So.....don't be thinking TW is "safer" because it's not made in the Diamond plants anymore.... CV has had their fair share of problems too! (Although this time is was the melamine/rice/wheat gluten thing.....not aflatoxins).

I'd say that every plant can have it's *issues*, and now that so many have come to light over the past few years, hopefully, they're all more careful.

Diamond's huge aflatoxin problem was in 2005, although they had some wet foods recalled this past year too. Chenango Valley's problems were limited to the past year with the imported toxins.

Dry food was not tainted with the melamine/gluten problem. And, grain free foods have no grains for aflatoxins to form on, so in both areas, so far, the grain-free foods are in the clear. Now, how good they are, and how they perform is yet to be seen.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the great info AG I was not aware of that.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Just a FYI......for those who want to know where Timberwolf is now made (it USED to be made in the Diamond plant, but they moved last year).........it's made by Chenango Valley Pet Foods in Sherburne, NY, who was impacted by this most recent flurry of recalls.
> 
> So.....don't be thinking TW is "safer" because it's not made in the Diamond plants anymore.... CV has had their fair share of problems too! (Although this time is was the melamine/rice/wheat gluten thing.....not aflatoxins).
> 
> ...


*My Golden Star has been on TimberWolf for 2 years with no *
*problems at all.*
*She has a Great looking coat it it is soft and shinny , she has*
*no allegrys at all and no ear problems.*
*There are a lot of Good Foods out there now.*
*I think TimberWolf is one of them.*


----------

